# Grassy Sound 10/30



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Ain't nothin like soakin bait in chocolate milk. oh that's right it was the water. Absolutley nothing at all. Fished both incoming tides. Bunker, mullet, green crabs, and squid. Nothing but the skunk. Hopefully it will clear out soon.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Don't feel too bad. It's pretty much the same here in my neck of the woods when it comes to soaking bait.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I feel for ya Dogg, you'll hit it right soon I'm sure  I hear they're catchin cats in Dividing Creek, might wanna try the fresh action, it's still kickin down here. I also heard bout the guy at the Point that was soakin clams and got a 50lb. drum, cool.


----------

